# Queries about film school applications



## itsarjun (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi everyone!!

I am an international student.I will be applying to USC,NYU,SVA & AFI for Fall 2015(film production).Can you people give me some suggestions before i apply to these film schools?
I have a few queries as well,please help me.

-I was told a min undergrad gpa of 3.0 is required for USC(i am not sure of other universities).Is there anyone who got in with a gpa below 3 into any film school(USC,NYU,SVA & AFI)?Will it play an important role?Which of the above film schools take gpa seriously & which ones don't?

-I dont have any work experience.But i did film related projects, while studying in college itself(thats one reason why i don't have a gpa of 3  ).So will work experience matter?I will be applying to film schools right after my undergrad(which is not film related).But i have done significant amount of work(3 documentary films-one of this is still in production, 2 music videos and 1 indie project etc) in films.I have scored A's in all my film/media related electives at college.

-Also i haven't seen people in this blog talking much about european film schools & film schools in Canada (pardon me if i am wrong).Some of these film schools like FAMU, Polish film school have created brilliant directors & cinematographers.But they aren't as famous as the above ones.Is there anyone here who has info about EU film schools/film schools in canada or is there any thread which is already created for that?

Thanks in advance.


----------

